# Needs Help deciding on a Clearomiser



## Johan Marais (8/6/15)

Hi Guys

Forgive me if this is not in the right section, only joined this morning & still trying to find out where this post needs to go. I currently use an E-Leaf iStick 30W Mod with an Aspire Nautulous Mini 2ml Tank. I really enjoy this and the battry life is fantastic, the problem I am having is the iStick scratches very easily and want to sell the complete unit to my sister so thinking I want to buy a complete new Mod & Tank. I have made up my mind on the MOD, I just want to know/get some reviews on the Tank. I am going to take this mod: http://eciggies.co.za/MODS-and-MOD-Batteries/ASPIRE-30Watt MOD-Pass-Thru-1900mAh)

I want to know if anyone can tell me if this Tank/Clearomiser is worth it? 
http://eciggies.co.za/Dual-Coil-Clearomizers/Subtank-Nano

Much Appreciated


----------



## zadiac (8/6/15)

Depends on how you vape. Mouth to lung or straight lung hits? That will be one of your deciding factors.


----------



## Johan Marais (8/6/15)

zadiac said:


> Depends on how you vape. Mouth to lung or straight lung hits? That will be one of your deciding factors.



I do Mouth to Lungs


----------



## zadiac (8/6/15)

Yeah, in that department I won't be able to guide you as I only do strait to lung. None of my devices are mouth to lung, but I'm sure the other mouth-to-lungers will comment on here soon.


----------



## free3dom (8/6/15)

Johan Marais said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Forgive me if this is not in the right section, only joined this morning & still trying to find out where this post needs to go. I currently use an E-Leaf iStick 30W Mod with an Aspire Nautulous Mini 2ml Tank. I really enjoy this and the battry life is fantastic, the problem I am having is the iStick scratches very easily and want to sell the complete unit to my sister so thinking I want to buy a complete new Mod & Tank. I have made up my mind on the MOD, I just want to know/get some reviews on the Tank. I am going to take this mod: http://eciggies.co.za/MODS-and-MOD-Batteries/ASPIRE-30Watt MOD-Pass-Thru-1900mAh)
> 
> ...



If you can hold on a bit (a week or two) the Kanger Subox is coming and by all accounts this will be the perfect kit for Mouth to Lung vapers while still providing you with the option to do lung hits when you feel like it. It comes with commercial coils (like the nautilus) but also allows you to build your coils once you are up for that.

The package consists of a 50W mod which has removable 18650 batteries (you'll need to buy some of these separately), as well as an improved SubTank Mini (one that allows for good mouth to lung hits). The mod has a built-in charger so you don't need a separate one (but you can still get one as eventually you'll use a lot of external batteries 

The price for the entire kit will be around R1000, but they will only be available in a week or two 

I know waiting sucks, but this really is the only good recommendation I can make for mouth to lung vaping since the Nautilus is still pretty much the gold standard right now in that regard - hopefully the Subox (or at least the improved SubTank it comes with) can dethrone it finally 

PS: The Subtank Nano does not perform well for mouth-to-lung vaping - but there is a way to modify it for that (if you feel like tinkering). You drill a tiny 1mm or 1.5mm hole in the closed section of the airflow control - I haven't tried this personally, but supposedly that makes it perform really well for MTL

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Snape of Vape (8/6/15)

I agree with @free3dom on this.

If the scratching bothers you too much, get a silicone cover for R40 in the meantime, way cheaper option than getting another setup all together

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shabbar (8/6/15)

i would also say wait for the sub- box


----------



## deepest (8/6/15)

Yip i would have to agree with @free3dom.


----------



## kelly22 (8/6/15)

Sub box mini best option here


----------



## Vapington (8/6/15)

Johan Marais said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Forgive me if this is not in the right section, only joined this morning & still trying to find out where this post needs to go. I currently use an E-Leaf iStick 30W Mod with an Aspire Nautulous Mini 2ml Tank. I really enjoy this and the battry life is fantastic, the problem I am having is the iStick scratches very easily and want to sell the complete unit to my sister so thinking I want to buy a complete new Mod & Tank. I have made up my mind on the MOD, I just want to know/get some reviews on the Tank. I am going to take this mod: http://eciggies.co.za/MODS-and-MOD-Batteries/ASPIRE-30Watt MOD-Pass-Thru-1900mAh)
> 
> ...



I wouldn't recommend the Aspire 30W mod as it has a tiny battery capacity at 1900mah. Go buy an MVP 3 from Vapeking it is on special for R600 and features a 3800mah battery and 30W as well as being very well made - get a Subtank Mini with that(has a small airflow hole for Mouth to lung). OR wait for the Subox Kit.

MVP 3 Link:
http://www.vapeking.co.za/innokin-mvp-3.0-black.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

